# HP touchpad keyboard compatible with ipad?



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know or try this yet?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Yohanseki said:


> Does anyone know or try this yet?


Probably cuz there both bluetooth, so imma say yes, with a little modding


----------



## cdbob (Aug 29, 2011)

While I don't own an Ipad personally so I unable to attest, others on forums I visit have claimed success paired the hp touchpad wireless keyboard with the iPad.

I can personally say though the the keyboard works with both mac and pc computers. It's well worth the money and it's well built.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

cdbob said:


> While I don't own an Ipad personally so I unable to attest, others on forums I visit have claimed success paired the hp touchpad wireless keyboard with the iPad.
> 
> I can personally say though the the keyboard works with both mac and pc computers. It's well worth the money and it's well built.


How did you get it to work with a pc? When I tried in win 7, it pairs, but pressing buttons doesn't do anything.


----------



## Yohanseki (Jun 30, 2011)

cdbob said:


> While I don't own an Ipad personally so I unable to attest, others on forums I visit have claimed success paired the hp touchpad wireless keyboard with the iPad.
> 
> I can personally say though the the keyboard works with both mac and pc computers. It's well worth the money and it's well built.


Thanks I'm glad I am able to use it on both the iPad and touchpad.


----------



## shane369 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am not sure about the iPad, but it works great with a jb apple tv 2 and xbmc!


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

A keyboard should be a keyboard through BT. I married my iMac keyboard to the TouchPad without a problem. Works great and, since I expect less of it than I do from a desktop iMac, I'll use it for the TP and keep using the wired Logitech 101 keyboard for the iMac.


----------

